# MUCC to target water bottles



## USST164

Tony , Let me put this way...environmental agenda , sugarcoated with some hunting fishing and shooting sports article does not take away the fact that it's got an environmental agenda.

Jan 2008 page # 10... Reycling.

April 2008, Tom Huggler... need i say more. Alter the State constitution .. ???

Tony it's NOT just the magazine.

The MUCC web page with the different policy report's are " littered " with environmentalism.


Below is a list of interest by a hunting , fishing , shooting sports organization.

Energy , hazardous and toxic waste , clean water , clean air , transportation , incinerator operation , recycling and litter , farmland and agriculture ,landscaping , highways and roadways , mining

http://www.mucc.org/policy/policybook.pdf


As far as this site goes , when you look at the list of forums and sub-forums... environmentalism... nonexistence.


----------



## MOODMagazine

USST,

You're right, pushing legislation that makes it tougher for groups like HSUS to put things on the ballot and buy elections is very much against what hunters and anglers want . . .

And, yeah, there's no "environementalism" on this site. Just a bunch of dedicated hunters and anglers interested in those topics that can impact their resources and rights, like invasives, bad legislation, water legislation, etc.


----------



## USST164

MOODMagazine said:


> USST,
> 
> You're right, pushing legislation that makes it tougher for groups like HSUS to put things on the ballot and buy elections is very much against what hunters and anglers want . . .
> 
> And, yeah, there's no "environementalism" on this site. Just a bunch of dedicated hunters and anglers interested in those topics that can impact their resources and rights, like invasives, bad legislation, water legislation, etc.


What was in front of that line about environmentalism on this site... Forums , sub-forums. You conveniently left that part off.

Changing the Constitution as a double-edged sword , remember proposal G.

Remember this Tony , all judges of the state judicial system are elected ( except for appointments because of vacancy ).

I see you left off the 15 things I pointed out.... Just an over sight on your part , right Tony.

Tony , Have MUCC do a spin-off into an environmental group / and the old MUCC , just like the DNR / DEQ. Lets see where the membership numbers would be.

Tony there is just so much time in the day , and a limited set amount of monetary resources , MUCC has lost their way. 15 items I pointed out , you shipped past... just like whistling past the graveyard.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

MUCC is absolutely correct to support clean environments. Hunting and fishing are 'not' the only outdoor activities in Michigan. MUCC has great diversity of organizations (including hunters, fishers, and horse riders) all of which operate much better with clean environments. MUCC members prefer to enjoy the fresh air, cleanwater, and healthy environments while hunting, fishing, and riding their horses. USST164 can retain the right to fish in a Delta County poo poo drain and hunt at a township dump, but most MUCC members believe the out-of-doors is more fun with clean healthy environments.

Conservation Pledge
I give my pledge as an American to save and faithfully to defend from waste the natural resources of my country - its air, soil and minerals, its forests, waters and wildlife.

The bottle bill is not perfect yet, but we're working on it.


----------



## USST164

Hamilton Reef said:


> MUCC is absolutely correct to support clean environments. Hunting and fishing are 'not' the only outdoor activities in Michigan. MUCC has great diversity of organizations (including hunters, fishers, and horse riders) all of which operate much better with clean environments. MUCC members prefer to enjoy the fresh air, cleanwater, and healthy environments while hunting, fishing, and riding their horses. USST164 can retain the right to fish in a Delta County poo poo drain and hunt at a township dump, but most MUCC members believe the out-of-doors is more fun with clean healthy environments.
> 
> Conservation Pledge
> I give my pledge as an American to save and faithfully to defend from waste the natural resources of my country - its air, soil and minerals, its forests, waters and wildlife.
> 
> The bottle bill is not perfect yet, but we're working on it.


I'm glad you brought up the Dump , I left off three other things in the MUCC Master Policy statement . Landfills , Solid waste and Composting.

Mr. Reef knows for a fact that there are several other organization that cover environmental issues. But only ONE umbrella group based on hunting , fishing and the shooting sports, going back to 1937... MUCC


----------



## MOODMagazine

USST,

You're right, there's only so much time so I'll just end the discussion -- no one skipped over anything. There's nothing to skip over. MUCC -- just like DU, NWTF, RMEF, PF, QDMA and all the other groups that speak for hunters, our mission encompasses the whole outdoors. Overlooking habitat issues, conservation concerns, etc. is just plain wrong and I, as a lifelong hunter and angler, am glad that few people share your views.

You are completely correct about one statement, however: MUCC is the only umbrella group in Michigan for hunters and anglers since 1937. And we're not going anywhere. In fact, given the progress I've seen in the last two years, I'm very excited about the future and that MUCC is back on the right track.


----------



## USST164

MOODMagazine said:


> USST,
> 
> You're right, there's only so much time so I'll just end the discussion -- no one skipped over anything. There's nothing to skip over. MUCC -- just like DU, NWTF, RMEF, PF, QDMA and all the other groups that speak for hunters, our mission encompasses the whole outdoors. Overlooking habitat issues, conservation concerns, etc. is just plain wrong and I, as a lifelong hunter and angler, am glad that few people share your views.
> 
> You are completely correct about one statement, however: MUCC is the only umbrella group in Michigan for hunters and anglers since 1937. And we're not going anywhere. In fact, given the progress I've seen in the last two years, I'm very excited about the future and that MUCC is back on the right track.


Back for more of an education about MUCC environmental agenda , great. You're the one that brought up the old magazines, and having access to those old magazines. Tony , go back after the original bottle bill outcome. See where Tom Washington wanted to build a monument to himself in the form of an large office building in the shadow of capital. They wanted to be an environmental group, in conjunction with their past interests. They were asking it's membership to cough up $250-$500 to have their name put on a plaque or bricks under the guise that they could work ( lobby ) with government better if they were next door. 
That was in an era when there was no Internet , no e-mails , no message boards, not even bulletin boards. MUCC said they couldn't secure financing for the project. But no doubt Mr. Washington got letters from outraged members that they didn't want MUCC to become an environmental group.

So it's back to Wood street. You know , where your at with the showcase landscape garden. Landscape garden for a hunting , fishing shooting sports group ???.... So much for focus on hunting , fishing and the shooting sports. 

But MUCC can work it in , just have the T V crew stand in the bushes at the start and end of the show. Go look at the when James Ford was with the show , they didn't even work hard to camouflage the fact they were standing next to the parking lot.

Tony you stated I didn't have the facts , then I posted numerous links to prove your wrong. You said I wasn't telling the truth , then I posted a link to the Master Policy Statement of MUCC , that document had almost 20 things to do with the environment , a lot more things then Hunting , Fishing & the Shooting Sports.

A tip Tony , if you ever see my postings again where MUCC comes up in the thread , go out and buy a bigger desk , you'll have more room to take cover, Just a tip. I tell it the way it is , NOT the way you fantasize the way things are.


----------



## truk

i know i would vote "yes" on an amended bill to include all throw away containers...ie juice, water,sports drinks etc.


----------



## USST164

It's absolutely amazing , before I used to have to go through notes and files to find the truth. Now I turn on the TV, and it's right there.

MUCC's TV show had a special guest this week , their first appearance on a policy issue , if I remember right. What was the important" Natural Resource News " issue , recycling... my , my , my ... How convenient , thank you oh great one , Mr. Muchmore. What was the end of that segment , a camera shot of empty water bottles in a blue recycling bin.

This is just to easy to prove my point.


----------

